# MS Office Small Business 2003



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am needing the full version (not upgrade) of MS Office Small Business 2003. I found it on ebay with 30% cashback netting me a cost of $133 delivered.

I wouldn't mind having 2007, but not at the prices I am seeing.

Before I pull the plug, I thought maybe I would run it buy some of you guys and see if you might know of anywhere else it would be less. I do not qualify for the Academic Edition.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

You might try one of these sellers.:dontknow: The prices seem very low, but then prices for MS stuff is all over the map.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...ch+Products&cid=499811159798211054#ps-sellers

This one seems to be for Windows (some of the others are for Unix), but has no license.
http://www.alvio.com/product_view.aspx?product_ID=11707&source_ID=froogle


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

> The Microsoft OV OFFICE SB ED 2003 WIN32 MVL CD KIT, is brand new factory sealed and ready to ship.


Hmmm ... I am not sure what that means... :scratch:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

All of those are no stock or no license. :huh:

I had someone else tell me to download the trial version of 07 from MS and they would start shooting me emails with low offers.


----------

